# Voice of Tigger, Paul Winchell dies



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Farewell to the voice of my favorite Winnie the Pooh character's voice. TTFN

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/Movies/06/26/obit.winchell.ap/index.html


----------

